
Post your message on the Ethereum blockchain, forever - textblockchain
TLDR; if you want to publicly announce your love for your SO, your hate for capitalism, your plan for world domination or your frustration with installing arch linux, you can do it here. A website will display your message for all the world to see, if only you pay more than the guy before you<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;putyourfuckingtextonthefuckingblockchain.com&#x2F;<p>Hi guys, so for the last couple of months days I&#x27;ve been working on an Ethereum smart contract thingy. It&#x27;s a small little project and I&#x27;d like to hear your opinion.<p>The idea is roughly as follows.<p>I like money. 
So I created a smart contract which stores your message forever on the blockchain (in the form of a string) if you make a transaction which has a higher value than the previous one.<p>I also made a website which displays the latest string in a super large font and bolded letters for all the world to see. There is a javascript script running on it which enables you to instantly pay and submit your message (using metamask). There is another script running which displays the message on the actual blockchain.<p>I&#x27;m a super noob at solidity and I welcome all feedback! It&#x27;s all open source and available for you to scrutiny.<p>I posted this to reddit as well (ethereum) ! I hope more and more small cool projects will be built on ethereum and I&#x27;d like to hear your opinion!
======
textblockchain
There's also a twitter bot associated, where you can see all the past
messages:
[https://twitter.com/textblockchain](https://twitter.com/textblockchain)

